# Garage Cabinet



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

First of two cabinets for the garage above the washer and dryer. Just have to put on a finish now.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Not to shabby Marine...keep up the good work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks great. You can never have too much storage in a garage. Or anywhere for that matter. Very nice work. Thanks for posting.
Ken


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work...cabinet looks very sturdy. Got a few questions. Did you make the shelf adjustable? What did you use on the door edges...iron on veneer? Actually I really like the slab door look...very clean looking.












 









.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks pretty good. What finish are you going to use?


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work...cabinet looks very sturdy. Got a few questions. Did you make the shelf adjustable? What did you use on the door edges...iron on veneer? Actually I really like the slab door look...very clean looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the compliments! The doors are 3/4" Birch plywood with natural wood veneer. Was my first time using veneer, turned out much better than I expected. As for the shelf I did not make it adjustable...I thought about it but didn't want to drill the holes all the way up and down the side to move pegs, call me lazy! But to be honest anything on the top shelf will be rarely used and the bottom is already set to height to fit the wife's detergents and other things. As for finish I haven't decided yet...any suggestions?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

usmc6531 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! The doors are 3/4" Birch plywood with natural wood veneer. Was my first time using veneer, turned out much better than I expected. As for the shelf I did not make it adjustable...I thought about it but didn't want to drill the holes all the way up and down the side to move pegs, call me lazy! But to be honest anything on the top shelf will be rarely used and the bottom is already set to height to fit the wife's detergents and other things. As for finish I haven't decided yet...any suggestions?


You don't have to drill holes all up and down the end. I usually drill a center hole and maybe one or two up and down from there, at a 1" separation. For a finish, if you can spray, a waterbase polyurethane is very quick and durable. That's what I primarily use.












 







.


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

That sounds like what I'll do Cabinetman. Just for future reference how stainable is veneer? Would matching the veneer and panel stain be hard to do if it's even possible to stain?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

usmc6531 said:


> That sounds like what I'll do Cabinetman. Just for future reference how stainable is veneer? Would matching the veneer and panel stain be hard to do if it's even possible to stain?


Veneers stain very well and can be matched to solid wood and hardwood plywood very closely. You likely won't get an EXACT match as woods differ in grain and color, and so do veneers. Those slight differences are attributed to wood, and veneers are a natural product and react as such. If all is so closely matched, it may as well be a fake finish. 

It's not really that hard to do. It's having the subject pieces sanded to the proper grit to accept the stain, and judging the consistency of the stain between pieces to get similar results. When doing samples, take your sample to it's final finish...whatever that will be as that can change what just stained wood/veneer will look like.












 









.


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cabinets after a few layers of Semi-gloss polyurethane.


----------

